# General Chat > General Discussion >  Keralas popular Ayurvedic treatment

## heril

Kerala is famous for its authentic Ayurveda treatments. There are many Ayurvedic hospitals, resorts and wellness centres providing authentic Ayurvedic treatments. These Ayurvedic treatments are effective against many illnesses. Ayurvedic treatments are famous throughout the country, people from different parts of the country seek these treatments for their ailments. They frequent Gods own country seeking authentic treatments. Ayurvedic treatments are popular within the country and outside it also. Many tourists experiment these treatments and consult Ayurvedic practitioners with their problems. Ayurveda has the cure for many ailments, these ailments are easily treated with Ayurvedic medications. There are treatments for many diseases such as Sciatica, Spondylitis, migraine, stress related disorders, jaundice and many other issues. There are also several massages with medicated oil. Ayurveda medications are consumed orally or applied over the body and massaged. There is also nasal administration of medicines called nasyam. This treatment is effective against sinusitis. There are plenty of common ailments that are easily cured with Ayurveda such as migraine, sinusitis, aches and gastric problems. Many of these ailments are caused due to the contemporary lifestyle.

----------


## fadi

Thanks for this information which is really good for those who are willing to Kerala in future.

----------

